# First Tutorial - Inspiration Kate



## MayaMoon (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

First try here. Hope it works. As a starter i took Kate Moss here, an easy, but still stunning Make up and very classic, too. 

To start with: my Inspiration





I am not particularly a fan of Kate, but the Make up here is lovely and easy to copy. And she is not too far away from my own caucasian, fair look. Not, that i have got a supermodelface  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but just same background as to skincolor and european/caucasian features. 

I used a Stila E/S Palette in shimmery, golden Browns, Black Ben Nye Eyeliner - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 absolutely best one - some Ben Nye Cream Foundation, white and silver e/s, Margaret Astor Ultra Volume Mascara, A no name product on Eyebrows (essence), Stila Blush. 

Ok, guys, prepare to take a look at me without Make up 













  sorry, to scare you ... Thats the big disadvantage of being so fair-skinned, blond and without any tan at all. Besides, my skin has been very bad lately, but its getting better. I will have to photoshop it anyway, to achieve Kate's Look. 
But also, interesting to see, how much better you can look with good Make up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, after Foundation and some Eyebrow enhancement - too much for the look actually - the eyeshadow Highlighter: a shimmery silver (beYu)




a light shimmery golden all over covered with light shimmery brown on eyelid





Now a deeper brown as a shadow ... emphasis on inner corner: 











A spectacular eyeline ... watch out not to go beyond the red line, as it will make your eye appear more tired and destroy the lifting effect! The outer line before filling: 






Actually it could even be slightly higher than this, but you know, its soo difficult and such a mess to correct an eyeliner. 

The lips i just covered with some creamy foundation and lipgloss. They are to rosy, Kate's are more nude ... well ... 





The EYE-FINISH, Notice there is some skin-colour Kajal on the inner Eye. 





After some Blush - very soft - and some photoshop (you know my skin) the finish in kind of a Kate-Pose:





here naturally: 





Nice look actually. Admittingly I had to correct the eyeliner with photoshop, it needed a little lift still. 

Please tell me your opinion and feel free to critisize. 

ok, thanks guys


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 31, 2006)

You are so beautiful!


----------



## alurabella (Mar 31, 2006)

you look great!! And you look almost just like her, but prettier.


----------



## sereena (Mar 31, 2006)

you have a beatiful face
with and without makeup


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alurabella* 
_you look great!! And you look almost just like her, but prettier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's a little dramatic sweetie....


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 31, 2006)

you are beautiful!  thanks for the tutorial


----------



## star1692 (Mar 31, 2006)

You look amazing girl...Love the tutorial too...Thanks


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 31, 2006)

wow i think you did a really great job... really nice


----------



## NutMeg (Apr 1, 2006)

Hot. I agree with the lips needing to be more nude, but I love the total effect. I was already thinking of using liquid liner tomorrow... A sign from the gods! Lol.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 1, 2006)

Lovely!  Truly lovely...with and without photoshop!  You are a very pretty woman.


----------



## XoXo (Apr 1, 2006)

great tutorial..you nailed it


----------



## lafemmenoir (Apr 1, 2006)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_That's a little dramatic sweetie...._

 
^Seriously, that was unnecessary.

Anyhow, I think this is a great tutorial.You are a beautiful young woman and you wear the makeup well!


----------



## Azzura (Apr 1, 2006)

I love that look. Great job in duplicating it. I actually love your eyes A LOT better then Kate's. I want to try this tutorial but Im going to try it with fluidline instead. Great job!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 1, 2006)

Great tutorial, and great result!! You look good without makeup too, nicely dewey, and your eyebrows are perfect!


----------



## alurabella (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

  That's a little dramatic sweetie....  
 
Ok. that was rude. I was being completely honest, I think she's much better looking that her. Kate Moss has a strange beauty about her... but this girl has more of a natural, classic beauty.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 1, 2006)

Beautiful!  Great replication!


----------



## user4 (Apr 1, 2006)

scary that you look very much like the original model!!! haha... well great tutorial... i love this look... so classic...


----------



## -Sarah- (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow it's so glamorous! I Think I try this tomorrow. You are so beautiful


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 1, 2006)

I love it! I had been picturing a look like this and after seeing this tutorial I'll for sure have to give it a try!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow! I actually like your version better than the real thing! Lol!


----------



## MayaMoon (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you so much ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm happy that others were inspired by this Make up as well. I think it will work on almost every beauty here!! 

cu
MayaMoon


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Freaking awesome tut! Plus that's a hot look for you!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think you're way cuter than Kate Moss. She looks like an alien, haha.


----------



## pucci (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow, you have such a long elegent neck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This look is fantastic, thanks for the tute!


----------



## ballerino (Apr 4, 2006)

Lovely, great job! I think perhaps if i were to be critical, a more matte face would be perhaps my first reccom., and also to re-create kates strong cheek bones (which is a bit of an illusion, the blush looks light, but i think it has been quite chiseled into the cheekbones), perhaps some stronger cheek defining. In saying that, your face structure is very similar to kates, which means it wouldnt be very hard for you to re-create her chiseled look, you have a great bone structure!!!
Otherwise great job, i love this type of eyeliner, i use it often being it suits everyone!

Well done


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 4, 2006)

You Did An Amazing Job! And My Goodness You Look Just Like Her!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_That's a little dramatic sweetie...._

 
You Know What If You Don't Want To Be Here Then Don't!


----------



## MayaMoon (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Bellarino for your opinion. I think Kate's amazing cheekbones are one of her best features anyways. Actually i concentrated on the eyes and neglected a bit the rest. 
I could have used some powder, though and more blush or bronzer. 

But i think my jawline is quite strong. But for a good photo - not as a normal Make up - you could hide that with some darker foundation or bronzer and some good lighting. 

thanks again
MayaMoon


----------



## ballerino (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MayaMoon* 
_Thanks Bellarino for your opinion. I think Kate's amazing cheekbones are one of her best features anyways. Actually i concentrated on the eyes and neglected a bit the rest. 
I could have used some powder, though and more blush or bronzer. 

But i think my jawline is quite strong. But for a good photo - not as a normal Make up - you could hide that with some darker foundation or bronzer and some good lighting. 

thanks again
MayaMoon_

 
No problem!
Yes what you say is true (if it is what i think you are trying to say!) I do stage makeup often and i usually always accentuate the jawline with some bronzer/darker foundation as you say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well done again anyhow


----------



## seamoan (Apr 5, 2006)

wow, you're gorgeous! i love this, i think i'll do it today! thanks


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 5, 2006)

Pretty,and in my opinion I think you do look pretty similar to her.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 6, 2006)

You nailed it! I really like this combo and you did a great job! I'm going to have to try it out thanks to you


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 13, 2006)

it looks great.
 and you know she(Kate) was airbrushed and photoshopped! -and you look fantastic natural!
excellent recreation. (I love the nude waterline too!)


----------



## delovely (Apr 13, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 14, 2006)

i love this look! you look gorgeous!


----------



## shelly887 (Apr 16, 2006)

I loved this one!!! You did a great job replicating the look!! Thanks!!


----------



## Femme Noir (Apr 16, 2006)

your eyes look amazing. I'm jealous of your crease. (as wierd as that sounds!)


----------



## readyformycloseup (Apr 16, 2006)

I think you nailed it, in fact I am enjoying certain elements of your interpretation better. Would you please be so kind as to list exactly the names of each product you used, for those of us inspired to try your look? Thank you!!


----------



## Happy-Diamond (Apr 16, 2006)

* waw amazing, i'm loving the "simple" eyeliner look! *


----------



## Shanti (Apr 16, 2006)

Gorgeous make-up there, I like the end result as much as, if not more than, the inspiration. =D


----------



## MayaMoon (Apr 17, 2006)

Actually i used mainly my stila Palette i bought years ago in Houston. 
It doesn't tell the colours, but they are shimmery and light brownish. 

Most important I guess, my eyeliner from Ben Nye.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










with a superthin eyeliner brush.

What i like about this look, as i wrote, its classy and will work with everyone, every colour as well. 

If some of you copied it as well, please post it ... 

cu
mayamoon


----------



## mjalomo (Apr 19, 2006)

OMG! You are so right, she does look like an alien!!!! Thanks for the tutorial!  This is so perfect for work!!!!


----------



## nicole_lovesyou (Jan 13, 2007)

the pictures don't show up on my computer.
i would've loved to see this.
poops :[


----------



## kalice (Jan 14, 2007)

me too. can't see pictures!


----------



## user79 (Jan 14, 2007)

Please rehost these pictures so all our Specktra members can benefit from this tutorial. If you're looking for a place to host, choose either the Specktra Gallery upload option, or use a place like Photobucket.

http://photobucket.com/


----------

